# My girls.



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

*10/23-10/30 Overview on Patch*
She threw up one night last week after she got a piece of raw potato. I figured it was the potato that made her sick. 
Then Saturday she threw up her breakfast at mom's house. Half a cup of undigested kibble. 
Didn't feed her Saturday night. Fed her Sunday morning, a very small amount and she threw up just a few pieces of kibble about two hours later. 
Did not feed her Sunday night. 
Fed her Monday morning before work. Not sure if she threw up or not cause she could have ate it if she did. Fed her Monday night, different kibble completely, no throw up. She threw up her breakfast this morning two hours later.
I am taking her to work with me tomorrow.
She is acting normal otherwise and no temperature. 
*10/4 early a.m. to half hour ago. Overview on Emma*
She woke me up in the early morning hours of Monday vomiting. Only bile. Didn't feed her Monday morning. Fed her Monday evening. Woke up early this morning at 4:40 to her vomiting again. I did end up giving her breakfast since I am home to watch her and see if she vomits and food or not today. Been great all day till about ten minutes ago. She went to the door and I saw the heaves start meaning she's about ready to puke. Let her out and she vomited bile three times. Just let her out again to puke two more times. Will not be feeding her tonight.
Wth is going on with my pups? Vet(colleague) thought Patchy's problem was the potato. Emma has not ate anything but her food that I know of. Wonder if they are passing a stomach bug. Will probably take her with me tomorrow. Although I kinda wanna wait it out. 
Any thoughts?


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

If your dog(s) are still having issues I would take them to the vet.


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

SubMariner said:


> If your dog(s) are still having issues I would take them to the vet.


Both have been to the vet. I work in a clinic.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Well if the vet has not found anything then I would make both liver broth and chicken broth. Give them some liver broth then some chicken broth. Next day chicken broth with some chicken in it and slowly start feeding again if they seem ok.


----------

